# Underarm Odor in 7 year Old Girl?



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

My 7 year old daughter has been getting underarm odor. I also notice her nipples are taking on a puffy look and it appears liek she is very early stages of breast development. Is this too early? I heard too early of puberty isn't healthy for little girls? If I recall, I didn't have underarm odor until I was about 11 and started my period at 13, but I did develop breasts early. By the 4th grade I was wearing a bra. By the 7th grade, I had 36 DD and I was not overweight.

BTW - I heard this can be caused from milk, but we buy organic cow's milk that is hormone free, so that is eliminated as a possibility.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

No milk can be hormone free. It still has the cow's estrogen in it. Does she drink a lot of it? Does she eat a lot of soy?


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers*
No milk can be hormone free. It still has the cow's estrogen in it. Does she drink a lot of it? Does she eat a lot of soy?

No, she hates milk and only consumes it in her cereal, which she has about twice a week. She has ice cream (small serving) once a week and once in a blue moon she will have chocolate milk. We use suppliments and good foods to provide calcium. We also are a soy free home, due to severe soy allergies. While she gets under arm odor, she doens't sweat a whole lot.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

wow, well lets hope she's a slow bloomer instead of an overnight bloomer. It doesn't sound like she consuming hormones excessively, what about the women in her father's family? did they hit puberty early?


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Her biological father and I broke up before she was born (he couldn't handle being a dad and demanded I have an abortion, so I told him to take a hike.) I know nothing of his family history. The women in my family all started thier periods at around 13.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I think I'd try not to worry and chaulk it up to genetics


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## ared1 (Dec 13, 2003)

My DD is nine and about age 7 she started with the same as yours. Underarm odor, puffy boobs (I say tent boobs) like they don't look like breast yet but..buds? She has a little underarm hair. I was sure she was going to start early puberty but she has been the same for the last 2 years.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My DD is kind of a late bloomer in that department, but my son has had underarm odor for a couple of years now and I know friends that are in the same position you are right now with their daughters.


----------



## boomingranny (Dec 11, 2003)

my dd is the same as yours at 7 though she started the boobies at about 3 months before 7th birthday. It is a total shocker but according to her ped and test she is not going through precocious puberty. i bet its the same for yours...my dd knows her body's clock is ahead of most of the girls (but she is not alone) and that everyone's clock is different. i've told her how my clock was slower than everyone else's which can be just as embaressing. it's a shock, no?


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i read in a very pro vegan book, meaning take this with a grain of salt
that there is a lot of hormones in meat, that animals are given hormons to grow bigger and that this can be the cause of early puberty in girls, and that eliminating meat from the diet can fix the problem, the book did say there is a name for it, and i don't remember what it was i gave the book to my dad because it was so depressing


----------

